# One crispy critter.....



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

After watching the video on "how to corps" , I went out and bought a couple of the $30 bucky's from Wallgreens..... hit them with the heat gun and 5ml plastic drop cloths...

I threw some red paint on prior to hitting it with the stain...

plastic and red paint :










finished with the stain overcoat:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Delightfully disgusting!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty wicked!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the addition of the red paint. Nice job


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Ohhhh...that's delightfully nasty!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very very sweet!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

First picture, I thought, Hmmmm. Then I scrolled to the next one and went "Whoa!". Well done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He came out quite gruesome.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very well done - can't wait for Allen to see it!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Are you happy with it? I would be thrilled! I think it looks great. I would paint the teeth, but thats it man, great job. How long did it take you?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Im still waiting on my walgreens to get those Skellies!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Allen H said:


> Im still waiting on my walgreens to get those Skellies!


My Walgreens still had 2 today Allen, so if you want some, let me know.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ewwww....that's nasty...but I love it...I'm gonna have to try this...Very nice!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Dixie,
I do want them! can you snag them for me? I can paypal you for them and we can meet up?


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

Allen H said:


> Are you happy with it? I would be thrilled! I think it looks great. I would paint the teeth, but thats it man, great job. How long did it take you?


I think I have about 40 minutes total into it..... -quite happy. I hit the second skeleton with plastic and red paint.... then waited for my daughter to come home from school and she helped me stain the second one.... - will take some pictures tomorrow.... ( i think this brother is even uglier ) lol.... ec


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice. Looks like a burn victim.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm convinced. I'm going to try this corpsing method. I think it looks pretty darn good.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

his ugly twin.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, he be ugly all right:googly:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I smell bacon!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really Nice work Craig..........


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hot.....fast......cheap...!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow! That is a great burned look! I might have to do that for my BBQ skele.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

A tad gross & disgusting...I like em!!!!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

These are gruesomely fantastic! Now you just need to add a light inside and pipe some fog in and you will have an awesome smoldering corpse! 
Such a cheap and easy way to get a really great result!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

ok, that's just nasty... great job! Just be careful breathing in while you're doing it.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Craig, how were the fumes while you were doing it. I have never had an issue.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

No fumes at all.... for the most part.... the plastic just shrinks.... it never was even close to catching on fire. -To be safe and smart, do it outside with gloves on.... oh... and checking the heat from the gun on my skelli versus my hand worked better for me! lol ! Thanks again for the great tutorial. - I am going to make some skins next! ec


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

ok... so last week, my back went out.... (no fun)... and I was laying on the bed with a heat pad... trying to loosen it up..... I was looking at our electric massage vibrator (sounds naughty, I know... ) anyways, I am laying there (thinking of Halloween props... lol) and I started thinking that it should work really well in a skellie from walgreens.... so this morning , after i dropped my daughter off, I went and bought another.... I took apart the skellie, cut a couple holes in the back for the massager, wired it in there, ... - i took some pics and a short video for you. It took all of an hour to get it hooked up...

currently corpse-ing the plastic on.... finish pics later tonight...

-weapon of choice :










couple holes cut in the back....









skellie's heart now in place ! 









now on the door (will turn into a torture table for our party )










here is a short video to show you how he works.....


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

ok... the evil triplet is finished! couple progress photos....

i picked my daughter up from school.... then, called her out to the backyard...

she had seen the other 2 corpses I had made.... but I asked her to take a look

at my new one.... her first words were "gross" - "but really cool"

then i hit the power on it.... she totally yelped and jumped a foot backward!

I wish I had videotaped her! lol! (poor kid)


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

completed with stain.... just needs to dry for a day now....





































when its completely dry tomorrow, I will give him another test run on the torture

table and see how he does with his skin on! ec


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah that's pretty gross for sure LOL


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats so awesome! I had a massager just like that, and I knew it'd come in handy. I was actually looking fot it the other day when My grandma said she tossed it.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Craig,
LOL I use those massagers all the time to make "boggarts" A Christmas tree switch, and one of those in a metal garbage can or metal foot locker works great.
Now that Im thinking along these lines, a shiatsu might fit inside of one also....


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

using Allen H's corpsing technique , (thanks again!) I decided I would make a new " MEAT " sign this year.... did it this morning... took a total of an hour and a half... ( cut some old plywood with a jig saw, wrap in plastic, melt with heat gun, throw red paint and stain on! ) I will probably affix the letters to a nice white background so it really pops! ec

plywood, cut with plastic melted on:










red paint on :










stained, and finished (still has to dry)










a few close ups........


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Well done and crispy...just the way I like it. Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The textural detail on that sign is impressive.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mmmmmm..barbecued meat!


----------

